# The Subaru thread!



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

I didn't see one of these posted, so sorry if one already exists.
No, it's not "real" off-roading, but it's fun all the same.








































I doubt that many Subaru owners frequent this forum, but I want to see more Subarus getting used properly.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (Samson)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (Samson)*

Here's one of mine:


----------



## MrCargo (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*

Holy crap, that thing is nuts!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*

Awesome little wagon! I love it! 

I'll play with my "soft-roader":


----------



## 30vVT (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quazar311* »_Here's one of mine:

























Where is that? I'd love to take a dirtbike there. Thanks


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry bout the bad cell pics.. ill get more with the digi sometime soon..


----------



## b411sac (Sep 22, 2009)

i had a 95 f150 4x2 with a i-6 and i pulled out at least 30 subaru's cause people were stupid and thought their car was badass enough to do what they wanted. I di have some fun in my buddies rally impreza. whew, it was fast.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (b411sac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b411sac* »_i had a 95 f150 4x2 with a i-6 and i pulled out at least 30 subaru's cause people were stupid and thought their car was badass enough to do what they wanted. I di have some fun in my buddies rally impreza. whew, it was fast.

what was the point of this post? 
LOL.
if you don't over-estimate the abilities of your vehicle... you won't need to be pulled out. 
but offroading *IS* about trying what you think you 'might' or 'might not' be able to do. 
it's ok.. i've pulled out a few jeepers and a couple F-150 4x4s. 
doesn't mean that my rig is better.. it just means that they didn't make it through.


_Modified by quazar311 at 8:25 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (quazar311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quazar311* »_
what was the point of this post? 
LOL.
if you don't over-estimate the abilities of your vehicle... you won't need to be pulled out. 
but offroading *IS* about trying what you think you 'might' or 'might not' be able to do. 
it's ok.. i've pulled out a few jeepers and a couple F-150 4x4s. 
doesn't mean that my rig is better.. it just means that they didn't make it through.

_Modified by quazar311 at 8:25 PM 10-29-2009_

I award you 1 internets. haha


----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quazar311* »_Here's one of mine:










Ha, that is awesome!


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_good job driving your car in the dirt....now go drive it off the nearest cliff.







I HATE SUBARU!!

LOL. And the point of this post was? 
I'm sure there are just as many if not more people that would say the same about VWs (especially with all the people that have own Mk3s and Mk4's that have been plagued with little problems). 
I own VW's as well....but I guess you are one of those militant VW owners. 
Relax man.. you went out of your way to make this post in an attempt ruin someone else's thread. 
Go race your EP Jetta and have a good time. We will do the same with our toys.


----------



## booshted_douchebag (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*


----------



## booshted_douchebag (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*


----------



## booshted_douchebag (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*

Nice.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booshted_douchebag* »_









Nice! I've seen that rig on USMB!


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*

For every mall crawler truck..there's a suby owner who actually works their car.


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booshted_douchebag* »_










Monster, DC shoes, and subarus go really well together


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and cuz its Top Gear.. and Ken Block..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAOy_QGxLnc


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (littlewhitebeast)*


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (arric)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arric* »_









Man.. I would love to have a set of the AA wheels.. too bad they are outta business.


----------



## booshted_douchebag (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (quazar311)*

Really nice Subi!!


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booshted_douchebag* »_









Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
subscribed.
Dave.


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Those are some nasty wagons!!!!!


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chi Town TDI)*

excellent thread








Not near as cool as some of the subies in here, but this is my '01 Limited that I just sold. great car


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_excellent thread








Not near as cool as some of the subies in here, but this is my '01 Limited that I just sold. great car










love the red.. i was looking for a red limited but i could only find them in the non-limited. settled on a white limited.


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (quazar311)*










































































-Kevin


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CaptEditor)*

^Nice pics!


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

Great to see another Subaruoutback.org owner on here!!


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jory)*

































































Those pics were all taken when I lived in Wyoming. I really miss it there! Subaru's do very well in snow and on dirt/gravel roads. I took mine into some very rough areas, though, and made it through with some talent and determination. I don't have a lot of pics of the car in tough spots since I was always out there alone with my wife and it's windy and cold in WY, so I didn't expect her to get out and take pictures of the wagon driving around. 
Mine is a 2004 Outback. It has the 2.5 liter engine, a limited slip rear diff, the 4EAT automatic transmission, and the tires are General Grabber AT2's 215/65R16.
When my budget opens up a bit, I plan to outfit it with a lightbar and fog/severe weather/rally lights, 2 inch king spring lift (australian), and skid plates for the engine and rear diff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Kevin


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: (quazar311)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My last 10 cars were VW's








I'm moving to Idaho this summer, I can't wait to explore all the forest roads!!!


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (Samson)*

my old wagons. 























































lots of fun, just a bit to small and slow.







BUT i would probably buy another GL if i could find a clean original example.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

My 2002 WRX on a recent trip to TN... more pictures to come!


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (22AudiQ)*









There's no Photoshop trickery here...


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (22AudiQ)*


































All credit goes to my friend, Mike C. These were taken about an hour outside of Nashville, TN.


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*

So how do you lift a subaru?


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (vee'snuts)*

taller springs, subframe spacers, spring spacers, custom stuff... etc


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (vee'snuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee’snuts* »_So how do you lift a subaru?

I'm wondering this too...found a Brat on the cheap.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

My Outback has King lift springs from Australia.. while the GL has a Backyard Boys/Ozified Australian lift kit. It basically consists of strut spacers and then subframe spacers (body lift style) and then some also have a lowering spacer for the rear differential as well.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (Cubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubster* »_
I'm wondering this too...found a Brat on the cheap.

http://www.scorpionsubaru.com/
i believe there used to be an outfit in the states who built there kits also... I could be wrong. this is just an expensive example most probably build there own kit.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (vee'snuts)*

http://www.sjrlift.com 
look for the EA81 for a Brat.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (quazar311)*

















Our 2003 Outback. 2.5, 5spd manual, heated windsheild wipers, mirrors, and seats. Hakapelliita snow tires. It is a brute in the snow, and pretty good on gas... LOVE IT!




_Modified by overby at 10:47 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (overby)*

I've got a question for anyone who has the same style outback as mine....
It has a wind whistle coming through the door seal on the drivers door... I think its right around the plastic piece where the mirror is attatched. Is this a common thing? And what is the easiest way to go about fixing it?


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (overby)*

Moar Pictures. Love this thread.

It's going to be the first year my g/f drives her subaru in the winter. I hope the awd performs.


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (overby)*

2004 is the best year in my opinion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
about the window, head over to http://www.subaruoutback.org and see if they can help you out. i've never had this problem myself.

-Kevin


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_Moar Pictures. Love this thread.

It's going to be the first year my g/f drives her subaru in the winter. I hope the awd performs.









I can assure you it performs. See my pictures posted above. I haven't got it stuck once (yet). Snowdrifts as deep as a meter weren't even able to stop it. I have alot of fun with it after a big storm, driving around on all the unplowed roads where everyone else is stuck and I have no problem getting going again after I stop to help them out









_Quote, originally posted by *CaptEditor* »_2004 is the best year in my opinion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
about the window, head over to http://www.subaruoutback.org and see if they can help you out. i've never had this problem myself.

-Kevin
 
Thanks, will do!


----------



## bikerboy (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (quazar311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quazar311* »_Great to see another Subaruoutback.org owner on here!!

I thought those pictures looked familiar. I'm over there as well.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (CaptEditor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptEditor* »_2004 is the best year in my opinion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
about the window, head over to http://www.subaruoutback.org and see if they can help you out. i've never had this problem myself.

-Kevin

Thanks, found a thread on there that explained exactly what I was looking for. Fixed it in about 30 seconds


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (overby)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder how many subaruoutback.org members lurk on the vortex...


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (CaptEditor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptEditor* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wonder how many subaruoutback.org members lurk on the vortex...









I am now a member. Same username over there. Still waiting to be able to post though.
Put the snow tires (Hakkapeliitta R) on today and gave it a wash. Lots of snow in the forcast for the weekend!
















Has anyone ever towed a stuck vehicle with their OB? My street is never plowed and somehow we always have visitors when there is a snow storm and I get fed up with pushing them out. Could I tow them out to the end of my road with a 2.5 5MT? Its only about 200m.
Kind of have my eye on an Outback Sport. I love the outback we have, but it is technically my mothers car, although she doesn't drive much and I get to use it whenever I want. Which is anytime it rains or snows, because my car SUCKS in snow. So I have found a 2003 Outback Sport at the dealer in hamilton... 81,000km, but automatic







. I can live with auto... but would rather have a manual. I don't know too many more details about the one at the dealer, probably going to swing by there tomorrow, but if it has the heated seats I will be very tempted to trade in my Versa for it. Is there anything to look out for on the 2003's with auto? 
Heres a link to the dealer page: http://www.subaruhamilton.ca/p....html


_Modified by overby at 8:57 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (overby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overby* »_
Has anyone ever towed a stuck vehicle with their OB? My street is never plowed and somehow we always have visitors when there is a snow storm and I get fed up with pushing them out. Could I tow them out to the end of my road with a 2.5 5MT? Its only about 200m.

As long as your not rough on the clutch or touch bumpers you should be fine. You cant develop enough traction in snow to hurt and of the parts.


----------



## Beanboy (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (Mabe)*

Beach driving to deliver kayaks. Soft stuff above high tide line was fine traction-wise (and just a little dragging), just a steep grade down to beach, had to angle it more than the pickups I was with.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Just curious if any other Subaru owners have had this problem... and looking for a bit of advice, too!
I just replaced the end links on my 2002 WRX and noticed that I can actually put my finger (with little effort) THROUGH the rust in my front subframe. I've been on forums and nobody has ever seen this happen. I've talked to technician friends and they've almost never seen that kind of corrosion on a car.
I've called the local dealership and they've been great. I actually want to see Subaru cover this repair, so they've told me to get in touch with Subaru of America (I probably wouldn't have, but the Service Advisor at the dealership strongly suggested trying to have it covered in a kind of "goodwill" repair!).
I'm pretty upset about it, especially since the part is close to $400 and will require several hours of labor. The car IS from the snow belt of OH (lots of salt and winter weather), but c'mon. I've seen hundreds of cars underneath that lived their whole lives in the salt and snow and haven't ever seen this.
Opinions?


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (22AudiQ)*










































































*stolen from the car lounge


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sweet thread, keep em coming


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (vee'snuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee’snuts* »_So how do you lift a subaru?

Forester struts have the spring pearch an inch higher on the body, forester springs are an inch taller ( compressesd/ weight of car on it. )
Any combo of the above or both ...
Some one makes " custom" mcpherson strut mount spacers, to between the body and strut cap/bearing.
Forester also have above mentioned subframe spacers, for between the body and subframe. ( kind of a body lift ...

SCCA Rallycross anyone ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQNj882pFBQ 

.
.
.


_Modified by Martinus at 4:53 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

great to see that most of the shots in that post above are guys from USMB.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (quazar311)*

more DIRTWGN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (quicknotfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quicknotfast* »_more DIRTWGN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dirtyimpreza.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_

*stolen from the car lounge









stolen from my post!








this is my old wagon, I don't have any off road pics but, it had seen many fire trails, hunting trails, deep deep WI snow, crossed a couple streams, has been out on Green Bay several times, and survived torrential rains and a muddy parking lot at Alpine Valley Ampitheater. I was Tboned by a cell phone talker just two days after this pic was taken. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_I was Tboned by a cell phone talker just two days after this pic was taken.

Hope the cell phone lodged in their skull















Sorry to hear


----------



## Onemanzu (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (overby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overby* »_
Has anyone ever towed a stuck vehicle with their OB? My street is never plowed and somehow we always have visitors when there is a snow storm and I get fed up with pushing them out. Could I tow them out to the end of my road with a 2.5 5MT? Its only about 200m.
Kind of have my eye on an Outback Sport. I love the outback we have, but it is technically my mothers car, although she doesn't drive much and I get to use it whenever I want. Which is anytime it rains or snows, because my car SUCKS in snow. So I have found a 2003 Outback Sport at the dealer in hamilton... 81,000km, but automatic







. I can live with auto... but would rather have a manual. I don't know too many more details about the one at the dealer, probably going to swing by there tomorrow, but if it has the heated seats I will be very tempted to trade in my Versa for it. Is there anything to look out for on the 2003's with auto? 
H

_Modified by overby at 8:57 PM 12-1-2009_

I have pulled 3 cars out this season with my 2000 Forester. It does a pretty good job.
The only thing to say about the Subarus with Auto transmissions is that the 4EAT is front wheel bias. If you get into some snow and lose traction it takes a few seconds for it to adjust and start kicking the power around to the back wheels.
heres a little more reading for you
http://www.rs25.com/forums/f8/....html


----------



## Onemanzu (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (overby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overby* »_
Has anyone ever towed a stuck vehicle with their OB? My street is never plowed and somehow we always have visitors when there is a snow storm and I get fed up with pushing them out. Could I tow them out to the end of my road with a 2.5 5MT? Its only about 200m.
Kind of have my eye on an Outback Sport. I love the outback we have, but it is technically my mothers car, although she doesn't drive much and I get to use it whenever I want. Which is anytime it rains or snows, because my car SUCKS in snow. So I have found a 2003 Outback Sport at the dealer in hamilton... 81,000km, but automatic







. I can live with auto... but would rather have a manual. I don't know too many more details about the one at the dealer, probably going to swing by there tomorrow, but if it has the heated seats I will be very tempted to trade in my Versa for it. Is there anything to look out for on the 2003's with auto? 
H

_Modified by overby at 8:57 PM 12-1-2009_

I have pulled 3 cars out this season with my 2000 Forester. It does a pretty good job.
The only thing to say about the Subarus with Auto transmissions is that the 4EAT is front wheel bias. If you get into some snow and lose traction it takes a few seconds for it to adjust and start kicking the power around to the back wheels.
heres a little more reading for you
http://www.rs25.com/forums/f8/....html


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (Onemanzu)*

Regarding the towing someone out of snow question ... i *think* the 3 open-pin diff's will be a bigger _issue_ then the trans or power plant .







,








.
.
.


----------



## CaptEditor (Feb 23, 2004)

The 4EAT is FWD biased 80/20 on mine, though it varies for a few models. The center differential can adjust it up to a 50/50 split and does a very good job. I also have the LSD rear differential, which is a huge added bonus. It makes quick work of low traction situations.
I think the 4EAT has a big advantage and the delay in power transfer is not noticeable to me. I think if the transmission fluid has not been changed regularly it can create a longer delay in power transfer.
Also, if you just mash on the throttle in the snow and spin the tires, of course the power transfer is going to go 'clunk'!


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

In my 2000 Outback Limited..
The front wheel bias is good for daily.. until it detects slippage in the front and locks the center differential and gets the rear going. 
It will disengage at speeds above 35 mph to help preserve itself from being overheated. 
I figured this out quickly when I had broken a right front axle cv (defective replacement) at a stoplight. 
The axle breakage made a loud bang and I had my foot still on the gas.. then the center differential locked and I was on the move again. 
My car has the cold weather package so it also has the V-LSD in the rear. 
In my EA82.. it's a different story, the differentials are open and I have the rear diff locked. If I get stuck, I can use the emergency brake (locks the front brakes) and the brakes themselves to kind of help with transferring power to the wheels that need it.
However, this was completely ineffective when I had an open rear diff and I had unloaded the wheels diagonally.


----------



## GClark (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys heres my wagon


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

There used to be a guy on the local Jeep club site that had a set of TSL's on a Legacy. I'll try to find some pics


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (01tj)*









Thought I'd post up a picture of my WRX in "winter mode". She's done beautifully so far in the snow that we've had.


----------



## EddieVanHagar (Dec 14, 2004)

wow awesome subies !!!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (EddieVanHagar)*

The old RX Turbo


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*









I just put money down a creampuff 2000 Forester L with incredible maintenance records and it is in really good shape!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (patrikman)*

pics of the new ride here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4715395


----------



## Soul Kitchen (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: (Jory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jory* »_










wow, this is so badass!


----------



## pinteraje (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (Soul Kitchen)*

So do snowboards fit in the back of Outback? Or do I need to get the carrier on top of the car?
Thinking of getting a new one for my new hobby.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (pinteraje)*

because I'm partial to this thread, here are more stolen pics







(from the carlounge)


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*....*


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (EddieVanHagar)*

Serious Subies in here !


----------



## BrianPfeifer (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*

the last photo, hahaha


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (BrianPfeifer)*

my new ride just a few minutes after I got it.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The Subaru thread! (booshted_douchebag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booshted_douchebag* »_










Nice! Makin' it though the gate keeper at Walker. Was up there a few weeks ago and saw a group of wagons like that trying to get though...then check to see if the gate was actually locked...then try some more.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (EddieVanHagar)*

We never get any snow in any significant amount in Atlanta.. so I had to play when I was up in Columbus, Ohio. The day after I leave.. they get 8".. wish I had stayed an extra day. 
Here's a short clip of my Outback playing in the snow. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvIYNuUvIh4


----------



## mbz300sdl (Jun 4, 2007)

Love the old subarus grew up with them my parents always had one they bought their first in 1978 brand new brat dad sold his last one in 2004 with 201K on it. Love to have that car back it had the part-time 4wd high/low transfer case.


----------



## SilleyWilley (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (mbz300sdl)*

not as nice as some of the others in this thread, but here's my xt with a few mods, soon to be lifted, making arb style bumps for it and big rubbers








































and my last build that funded the subaru
















subaru content


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (EddieVanHagar)*




































































































































































































_Modified by compleckz at 10:50 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! Very cool pictures.
That makes me wonder: have you ever gotten stuck? I've considered tackling some mud, but just didn't want to get stuck somewhere. Any secret/technique to it?
Looks like you have some awesome places to go!


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (22AudiQ)*

Love the action shots! We have alot of "unopened roads" in our area, mostly for farmers to access their fields and such. I've been taking the outback down a few of them lately. Nothing crazy, but I haven't really ever had any real offroad experience so its fun for me.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (overby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *overby* »_Love the action shots! We have alot of "unopened roads" in our area, mostly for farmers to access their fields and such. I've been taking the outback down a few of them lately. Nothing crazy, but I haven't really ever had any real offroad experience so its fun for me. 


Wish I had those around here! Every dirt road here is littered with no trespassing signs and gates... no chance I'm getting a crim. record just to get the 'Roo a little dirty. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (compleckz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *compleckz* »_










Great shot! Did you make it out under your own power?


----------



## uberunflush (Apr 19, 2010)

_Modified by uberunflush at 11:09 AM 4-19-2010_


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Quick opinion question:
I have the opportunity to swap trunks with an STi owner... my WRX trunk for his STi trunk.
I have a 2002 WRB WRX. Yes? No?


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (22AudiQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *22AudiQ* »_Quick opinion question:
I have the opportunity to swap trunks with an STi owner... my WRX trunk for his STi trunk.
I have a 2002 WRB WRX. Yes? No?

i'd say sure why not.. all those ppl want wingless trunks..


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Are any of you guys on DirtyImpreza.com?*


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinions on the new 2010-2011 Outback? I know nothing about Subarus.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

cros said:


> Does anyone have any opinions on the new 2010-2011 Outback? I know nothing about Subarus.


More power, more room and, better mileage then ever before. Also, more ugly too though.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

patrikman said:


> More power, more room and, better mileage then ever before. Also, more ugly too though.


so, current gen powertrain + 1st/2nd gen forester = :thumbup:

seems pretty simple to me


----------



## MT-Getto (Mar 11, 2006)

Just finished my motor swap, lift and tires are next. BTW, is this the only 4x4 thread without hate on the tex?:beer:


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

How was your EJ22 swap? Did you buy the adapter plate? What about the wiring?

My EA82 is needing a new carb. I'd like to put on a weber 32/36 but at the end of the day it's still carbed.... so I'd like to put in a EJ22 with FI.


----------



## MT-Getto (Mar 11, 2006)

quazar311 said:


> How was your EJ22 swap? Did you buy the adapter plate? What about the wiring?
> 
> My EA82 is needing a new carb. I'd like to put on a weber 32/36 but at the end of the day it's still carbed.... so I'd like to put in a EJ22 with FI.


 Bought the SJR adapter. Wiring was a bit tricky but fairly straight forward. The people on USMB were of great help.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

Terrific.. at the moment running 30" SuperSwamper TSLs.. my EA82 is a bit underpowered in normal range for daily driving. 

It's fine off-road when I have it in low-range.. 

Now i just have to convince 'the boss aka the wife' to let me spend money on the ol' wagon.


----------



## Mr. Dew (Mar 26, 2008)

i know i know before i get yelled at i know its not a subaru! : P 




-


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

Might not be a Subaru.. but the driver has the heart of a Subaru owner! Go TDI!


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a few pictures after a short run up a dirt road. (On which I did $500 worth of damage to a power steering line...)




























(These were taken on a DSLR, but seem to be really grainy. Will try to get the original files from my buddy. Photo credit goes to M. Chow.)


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey guys, some nice subarus here! 

I just bought me a daily 01 forester. 

so far got VW BBS Montreal II's w/ 215/65/16 Geolander A/T's, sway bar quick disconnects, a skid plate and some other minor goodies. My goal is to take it to GreenRidge State Forest with some 4x4 buddies to see what it can do. I have a 2" lift im working on but it already has over 8" of clearance with just these tires.

heres some "by my house" shots.





































a D.I.Y. for anyone interested
http://www.subaruforester.org/vbulletin/f139/sf-forester-d-i-y-skid-plate-76025/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Fuze911 said:


> Hey guys, some nice subarus here!
> 
> I just bought me a daily 01 forester.
> 
> so far got VW BBS Montreal II's w/ 215/65/16 Geolander A/T's, sway bar quick disconnects, a skid plate and some other minor goodies. My goal is to take it to GreenRidge State Forest with some 4x4 buddies to see what it can do. I have a 2" lift im working on but it already has over 8" of clearance with just these tires.



I saw your skidplate thread over at SF.org :beer:

How do the VW wheels fit? Do you know what offset they are?










Page 4 is mine.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

They fit perfect! 

Just have to tighten them im the air to get them on nice and even because the center hole is slightly larger. Hub centric rings should fix that though. 

There 16x6.5 42 offset. :beer:


----------



## jswank (May 1, 2003)

She may not be an offroader, but she's still my baby. First non-german car I've ever owned too!

2005 Legacy GT Limited Wagon


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

wife has a 2009 legacy non turbo. Nice car, but kinda cramped when I sit in it. Plus no turbo kinda sucks. Trying to see if we can get out of our lease early and jump into something turbo from subaru.


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

I just picked up a ridiculously clean 02 Forester S (with a 5 speed!) and I can't wait for a little off roading or at least some bad weather this winter


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

jswank said:


> She may not be an offroader, but she's still my baby. First non-german car I've ever owned too!


 The car looks gorgeous and I love the wheel color choice. :thumbup:


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Let me throw this out here real quick:

Considering a trip, perhaps next summer after beefing up/doing lots of maintenance, to the Arctic Circle or perhaps as far North in Alaska as possible.

Car in question is a 2002 WRX with, currently, 106k. Is this insane? Just wanted to bounce it off some likeminded people. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Do you remeber the TCL thread about the guy that was in the military? He was staioned in FL or something souteast and they transferred him to Alaska? He drove his GC Impreza coupe and documented the whole trip, very cool.

I say make sure all of your manitenance items are taken care of, grab some cds and go for it. :thumbup:


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

I do remember that thread! This'll be a bit more extreme. Do a quick google search of the Dempster Highway. Goes all the way into Inuvik and well into the Arctic Circle. I have three buddies who are interested in coming (a Ranger and an FJ as possible support vehicles) and we're hoping for next July perhaps. Any earlier or later and you're almost sure to encounter snow, from what I've read. 

So far I'm planning for: 
New timing belt/water pump (Being done tomorrow) 
New struts and strut tower mounts (Sitting in my basement, waiting for $) 
New rear wheel bearings (needed badly right now) 
New rear rotors and pads (needed due to wheel bearings...) 
All new fluids (just before we leave) 
Skidplates (Can someone tell me what I need to look for if I'll be doing some major dirt and gravel driving? Have a few options to have them made/bought.) 
Gravel catcher in lower bumper opening to prevent radiator punctures (a DIY creation using expanded metal sheets... may post results/process.) 
Roof rack for spare tire/gas? (Will this screw up my roof at all? Are these made for 02 WRXs?) 


My concern is that the Dempster Highway is known to shred tires, roadside repairs can take "weeks" and gas stations are rare, so I'm trying for every precaution necessary. I've read that this can be done in RV's and someone reported doing this in a CRX, so I suppose it's not TOO extreme. Still, 4000 miles of remote driving will be interesting. 

Has anyone done anything close to this or have any advice? Any recommended service for the car/upgrades?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

I would definitely do skidplates and the diff guard. I'd also try to protect your head/fog lights as well as doing what you can to protect the radiator and AC condenser. 

Given Subaru's notoriously bad paint, I'd also consider getting StonGuard applied all over the front bumper/hood/a-pillars/mirror/leading edge of rear fender as well as installing the rally mud flaps to keep the chips down. 

For a trip like that, I'd also think about going to a -1 wheel setup to allow for a 215/60/16 tire--something with more sidewall and perhaps some more reinforcement that is less likely to suffer punctures than a UHP 17" tire. 

I've also heard of people damaging rubber brake lines, but having had a braided stainless line fail on me in a panic stop recently I wouldn't go with them. 

I'd also bring a couple of OEM air filters as replacements. Cheaper/easier to replace than cleaning/oiling a K&N or similar.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Skidplates are for sure. Thinking I'm going to do the 3/16" plates for ultra protection. 

Also, going to probably purchase the mesh foglight covers (the cheapy "JDM" ones from ebay... why not?). 

The paint is already a bit rough. I work at a marketing firm that also does production work... and so I have access to lots of vinyl. May do graphics up the side or on the hood for decoration/promotion/protection. 

I may be throwing the BBS's on Craigslist to help fund the trip (heck, I'm a poor college student...) and go to my stock 16" wheels. Even considering some 15" Team Dynamics Rally wheels or something smaller for more sidewall (and more ease of replacement if something happens). 

Stainless steel lines are already on the car. Will look into it further! 

Good thinking on the air filters. 

Thanks for the advice. Anyone else? I may turn this into a thread of its own in TCL.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I also recommend a skid plate and diff cover. As soon as I get some coin and I am getting those items for my Forester because I have a nice big dent in my oil filter right now.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Starting to price some things out for the potential trip.

Does anyone have any advice for obtaining sponsorships? Would like to talk to Rally Armour and some various Subaru brands to see if they'd be interested in putting their name on the car/giving me some free stuff. Might be a good PR stunt. I dunno! Just attempting to stretch a college budget.


----------



## pwn4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Fuze911 said:


> They fit perfect!
> 
> Just have to tighten them im the air to get them on nice and even because the center hole is slightly larger. Hub centric rings should fix that though.
> 
> There 16x6.5 42 offset. :beer:



That looks great. I was looking for some longbeaches for my SF but could never nail a set down.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Love this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## petermatusek (Jul 29, 2010)

*Never Dies*

Subaru's cannot be killed off road.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

22AudiQ said:


> Starting to price some things out for the potential trip.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for obtaining sponsorships? Would like to talk to Rally Armour and some various Subaru brands to see if they'd be interested in putting their name on the car/giving me some free stuff. Might be a good PR stunt. I dunno! Just attempting to stretch a college budget.


Are you on DirtyImpreza? That would be a good place to ask. :beer:


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

http://denver.craigslist.org/cto/1809286739.html

saw this on Craigslist...pretty sweet


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

sounds like a sweet trip

my three brothers .my dad and I took a trip from oregon to guatemala 
we bought an 85 diesel suburban for $600, I did a tune up, put in a stereo, new tires. a roof rack and we took off the transmission wasnt the best but we babied it. 
my younger brother and I stayed for six months teaching english and drove the suburban all over guatemala then all the way back with out any problems.
the only things we did were regular maintenance in guatemala, mostly brakes and filter changes.
the biggest problem we had was a stuck thermostat so we took it out. fun trip that ill never forget.


----------



## Beanboy (Aug 27, 2004)

All I have so far for off-road:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^ nice looking wagon :thumbup: 

I don't think I have ever seen any Legacy in that color. 

I really wish we had the JDM/Aussie market rear bumper in the US.


----------



## MT-Getto (Mar 11, 2006)

Update to mine. 
EJ22 Swapped 
4" Lift 
6 Lug Conversion 
25" Tires on 14" Mazda Wheels


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

jswank said:


> She may not be an offroader, but she's still my baby.


 Did you ever fix your burnt out tail light? I used to see you every morning on 520 to N405.


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

Subscribed! 

Just came out of a B5 Passat wagon w/V6 and 4Motion, now in Leggie GT (LTD) like Beanboy's. (but silver) 

Got it to replace the money hungry VW. The only offroading I plan on doing is the unpaved lane and driveway to my house.  

I second that about the Aussie rear bumper, as my hitch bottoms out on me more than I care for, and if anyone has seen the Aussie hitch setup, you'll see why. 

Hidden Hitch my a55.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MT-Getto said:


> Update to mine.
> EJ22 Swapped
> 4" Lift
> 6 Lug Conversion
> 25" Tires on 14" Mazda Wheels


 Very very awesome! Are you running Mazda B series axles then? 




dcris said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> Just came out of a B5 Passat wagon w/V6 and 4Motion, now in Leggie GT (LTD) like Beanboy's. (but silver)
> 
> ...


 Wow, that hitch really does sit low. I would not be very pleased with that. Part of the problem with the modern Subies off road wise is the long front and rear overhang. :thumbdown:


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm curious: how many of you have underbody protection in the form of a skidpad or other protection? 

I'm a little leery of taking my WRX offroad again... last time I did $600 worth of damage to my power steering... 

Just trying to get my confidence back!


----------



## 96accord (Dec 27, 2007)

2007 WRB (World Rally Blue) Subaru WRX Limited










-Jeff


----------



## 88Subi4x4 (Sep 24, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 88Subi4x4 (Sep 24, 2010)

EJ2.2 Swap 
9 Inch BJ Lift
31 inch tires
Pugs.
Locked rear 

Gets around pretty good


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Ill probably have more luck posting this in here.

I found a 2007 Outback 2.5i manual w/ 51k on the clock.

I'm going to take a look at it this weekend. Anything I should look for; red flags? 

This will be my DD so it will be to be dead-nuts reliable. Input?

Oh - one last thing. What would be a respectable price that you would offer? Dealership is asking $17,981


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Finished my lift project. :beer:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^ details about the lift kit? :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

a little bit a rallycross action.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Buddy snapped this shot when we were checking out an ORV trail.


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*The Bridle Track*

We were up in the Flinders Ranges over the weekend and took a detour on the Bridle Track. It is supposedly a 4x4 track, but would be better described as a mostly smooth and sometimes rocky dirt road.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Uni (Sep 22, 2009)

very nice subarus all... glad to see you guys using them for what they're made for. 

I own 2 subaru... 06 wrx and 2010 LGT and love them both. Living in socal... wishing i can have fun with them in teh snow or offroad like you guys. lol


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I cant wait to get my own Subie. Right now my plan is to order a 2011 Outback Sport in the Marine Blue/Sliver combo.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Just got the tires dirty tonight... 


will post pictures as soon as they're edited!


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Here's what I promised. Sorry for the bad exposure; my brother is still getting used to his Canon, especially at dusk.














































One of the car just after painting the wheels gold**:










Hope to get some better quality soon!

**If you want the BBS gold look on your wheels, go buy some Rustoleum Metallic Gold... pretty much exact!


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Thought this FREE offer was pretty cool for Subaru owners!

http://www.subaru.com/badgeofownership/index.html

Just ordered mine. :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Fuze911 said:


> Finished my lift project. :beer:


Awesome. One day I will do that to my Forester. :laugh:

I wish I had some pictures of the awesome dirt roads we took ours on during our honeymoon road trip last year. I'll try to find some later on and post them.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

22AudiQ said:


> Thought this FREE offer was pretty cool for Subaru owners!
> 
> http://www.subaru.com/badgeofownership/index.html
> 
> Just ordered mine. :thumbup:


ahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

22AudiQ said:


> Thought this FREE offer was pretty cool for Subaru owners!
> 
> http://www.subaru.com/badgeofownership/index.html
> 
> Just ordered mine. :thumbup:


I didn't know they were still doing that.


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

Just got mine last week...not the "diversity" one, however. :vampire:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's one from my honeymoon last year in Montana. This was taken after we barrled through some nice mud-filled dirt roads :thumbup:










(I know it doesn't look very dirty, but it was on the other side :laugh

Oh, and a little tidbit - this was the backdrop for some of the infamous Marlboro Man ads back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice pics. The more time I spend looking at Foresters the more I want one.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

In the section that asks for suggestions or comments regarding the free badge offer, I may or may not have said something to the extent of:

"Hey, plenty of Subaru owners aren't granola crunching hippies with a life partner. Some of us don't attend poetry readings nor do we all live in Vermont. Please stop turning your brand into a douchey liberal stereotype. This is what the Prius is for."


Subaru just goes out of its way to target a really unique demographic... what does Japanese reliability, offroad capability and AWD have to do with lesbians and hippies? :facepalm:


/rant

EDIT: I'd like to mention after ever reference to homosexuality the famous Seinfeld saying:
"Not that there's anything _wrong_ with that." :laugh:

Just think it's an amusing target market considering what the company offers.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

22AudiQ said:


> Subaru just goes out of its way to target a really unique demographic... what does Japanese reliability, offroad capability and AWD have to do with lesbians and hippies? :facepalm:
> 
> 
> /rant


Money. They make lots of money off them.


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

22AudiQ said:


> Subaru just goes out of its way to target a really unique demographic... what does Japanese reliability, offroad capability and AWD have to do with lesbians and hippies? :facepalm:


It probably doesn't help that every other Forester owner I've meet is a lesbian. :laugh:


----------



## MissSixtyGLi (Apr 26, 2005)

a subaru thread on vortex?! yes please. i just put the winter tires on my STI a week and half ago...i am waiting on it to snow. it's suppose to be 60 this weekend, :thumbdown: i'm thinking of buying an RS 2 door as a daily, but I can't find one in a manual.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

Hauled a load of wood today with the Outback. Technically its off-road 








Handles the trailer like a champ, although it is quite sluggish when the trailer is loaded. I'm glad it has a manual transmission, makes it easier going uphill.

The Hakkapeliitta R's are going on next week!


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

Snow is in the forecast for tomorrow!


----------



## ctrapeni (Aug 12, 2000)

Depending on your definition of off road, here is our Outback on a Class IV road in VT. Probably couldn't make it my WRX due to clearance, but it is still technically a road:


----------



## nnamssorxela (Jul 19, 2009)

My brother just sent me this, thought some of you might like it if it hasn't already been posted...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Saturday night. 

















Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

If I see those pics in any other threads im going to murder you 

:laugh: 

that looks like a crazy snow fall though. My area hasn't gotten anything that bad yet


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

150k celebration after work...


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Fuze911 said:


> 150k celebration after work...


Yours is just a baby. Mine just clicked over 200k on tuesday.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Fuze911 said:


> 150k celebration after work...


:thumbup: Mine just ticked over 130k. Hoping for my wife to at least daily it to 200k.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I daily mine for a 46 mile commute one way. I do that almost every day. I have only had to do spark plugs and brakes. I have started to smell a coolant leak though.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing he had the wipers up!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The storm started with freezing rain. :laugh:


----------



## RaveGreenA4 (May 25, 2004)

Long time VW owner and have had Subarus before but mainly WRX's so I finally picked up a 98 Forester S with 160k and near flawless interior and exterior! I live in AZ so its pointless with the snow but its great to go out to the woods to go fishing and camping! 








Dont worry the front plate came with it and was taken off quickly!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^ nice! Check out SubaruForester.org if you haven't already! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Turq (Nov 9, 2001)

22AudiQ said:


> In the section that asks for suggestions or comments regarding the free badge offer, I may or may not have said something to the extent of:
> 
> "Hey, plenty of Subaru owners aren't granola crunching hippies with a life partner. Some of us don't attend poetry readings nor do we all live in Vermont. Please stop turning your brand into a douchey liberal stereotype. This is what the Prius is for."
> 
> ...


 
Of course, Subaru offers badges for rally, mechanical/tuning, performance, and various outdoor activities, too. They allow you to express yourself pretty well, though I guess to make everyone happy they need one for guns or something. :laugh:


----------



## 88Subi4x4 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## 88Subi4x4 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^nice, I posted the pics here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-because-Euro-snobbery-is-sooooooooooooo-2009.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like I can finally join the club! 

Traded in my civic for this today. 2008 Outback 2.5i w/ only 22k on the clock.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

Edgar Allan Boh said:


> Looks like I can finally join the club!
> 
> Traded in my civic for this today. 2008 Outback 2.5i w/ only 22k on the clock.


 Nice! And its a stick too! :thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

overby said:


> Nice! And its a stick too! :thumbup:


 Stick was a must.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

I know what you mean. My family has a 2003 5spd and its awesome, I love it. Cold weather package too, so limited slip rear diff. With snow tires, it is unstoppable!


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Holy crap 88Subi4x4 I want one just like that!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

overby said:


> I know what you mean. My family has a 2003 5spd and its awesome, I love it. Cold weather package too, so limited slip rear diff. With snow tires, it is unstoppable!


Im still getting us to the clutch and all. Iv never driven such a big car that has a stick. Quite a bit different then the civic. :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Edgar Allan Boh said:


> Looks like I can finally join the club!
> 
> Traded in my civic for this today. 2008 Outback 2.5i w/ only 22k on the clock.


Sweet! Glad to see you finally got one.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Sweet! Glad to see you finally got one.


Thanks! You know in your gut when you find "the one". :laugh:


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

I may have missed it in this thread, but is there somewhere I can pick up a 1-2" lift for an 05" WRX Wagon?

Not much plowing going on out where our new house is, and it'd be nice to have if nothing else just for peace of mind...:biggrinsanta:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Try subtlesolutions.com or jacksonrally.com


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! :beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Congrats on the purchase! :beer:


thanks :beer:


----------



## mk312v (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

My additions:

New Subaru in the family--2011 Outback 3.6 Limited










You can see my old 2005 Forester XT 5spd MT in the background--soon to be for sale, FYI...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

How much for the FXT? I wish I was in the market.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Numbersix said:


> You can see my old 2005 Forester XT 5spd MT in the background--soon to be for sale, FYI...


Nice Forester! 

Kinda wish you would of put up a For Sale thread a couple weeks ago, before I bought my Outback.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

patrikman said:


> How much for the FXT? I wish I was in the market.


I don't want to thread hijack; please PM if you have any interest and I'll gladly provide details. It's not yet cleaned up or advertised, as they just picked up the Outback last week. It's a nice car, though, and the MT's are rare (as most know).


----------



## Stivot (Aug 16, 2007)

Numbersix said:


> My additions:
> 
> New Subaru in the family--2011 Outback 3.6 Limited
> 
> ...


forester is a solid car my grandma has one, has had it for forever and has not had a single problem in ****ty utah blizzardseace:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

sweet :thumbup:

i see that your around the same area as me. where do you go wheelin?


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Green Ridge State Forest. Great place to start!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Numbersix said:


> New Subaru in the family--2011 Outback 3.6 Limited


Isn't the 3.6 an awesome motor? :beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuze911 said:


> Green Ridge State Forest. Great place to start!


Yikes, that a bit of a hike from where I am.

Looks like blast though.


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

Couple of Subie offroad gifs for ya:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Isn't the 3.6 an awesome motor? :beer:


It's easily the most impressive part of the car to me.

Otherwise, I hate the styling. I dislike that the added height makes it feel like a much larger car than it is. The suspension is more roly-poly than the prior Outback, which makes it feel unsettled in bumpy corners. And Subaru continues to infuriate me with their options availability and packaging. This is a 3.6R Limited--the only boxes not checked are for the moonroof and nav. Why no HID option, Subaru? Why must I buy the moonroof to get a back-up camera? :banghead:


----------



## sullie (Oct 17, 2003)

Sweet, I didn't know we had this area!!! 

Well, I bought mine 5 years ago brand new after some lady plowed into my '03 Passat. I test drove this at a Subaru-VW dealership and fell in love with it. It's a 2005 Subaru Outback XT LTD 5-speed that I've put just about 65k miles on so far. 

I've done all the maintenance on it (oil changes, filters, new battery last month, head light bulbs, etc.) and a few small mods. I did the STI short throw shifter, 2008 oem head end unit for mp3/wma support and a few months ago did the aux port mod. 

I have had it back to the dealer but just for a torn cv boot, the banjo bolt filters, a factory recall and new brake pads.


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

I wish I had a bigger version.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Noisyninja said:


> I wish I had a bigger version.


me too 


SSPX1937 by patrikman, on Flickr


----------



## Noisyninja (Nov 19, 2003)

patrikman said:


> me too


I'd also be equally happy if the current girlfriend (and potential Mrs. Noisy) would be willing to live far enough out to have enough land to accommodate similar rallycross tracks and/or wheeling trails.


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Just picked up my first Subie


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Numbersix said:


> It's easily the most impressive part of the car to me.
> 
> Otherwise, I hate the styling. I dislike that the added height makes it feel like a much larger car than it is. The suspension is more roly-poly than the prior Outback, which makes it feel unsettled in bumpy corners. And Subaru continues to infuriate me with their options availability and packaging. This is a 3.6R Limited--the only boxes not checked are for the moonroof and nav. Why no HID option, Subaru? Why must I buy the moonroof to get a back-up camera? :banghead:


Yeah, I still can't come to like the new Outback, either. I've warmed up to the Legacy, though. (THat was what we almost bought w/ the 3.6)

Sullie's Outback XT, on the other hand... that's the perfect one right there. :beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

sullie said:


>


nice outback :thumbup:


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.drive.subaru.com/Fall06_attic2.htm

What do you think? I could have one of my own for only $3 worth of contact paper (plus my Forester). Go to the above link to see this 'concept' in its full horror.


----------



## DUBMON (Aug 3, 2000)

*My WRX*

My Wagon.


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

that woody wagon is pretty terrible up there but kind of funny. My brother borrowed my 02 Forester for the weekend and let me his 09 Jetta. I like my Forester a lot better, I hate getting in/and out of the Jetta.


----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

Doug Heffernan said:


> Im still getting us to the clutch and all. Iv never driven such a big car that has a stick. Quite a bit different then the civic. :laugh:


I know what you mean. But once you get used to it, its great. It takes alot of getting used to when its in deep snow too.


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Took these today


----------



## 88Subi4x4 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## overby (Mar 28, 2009)

I've already posted pics of our outback in the thread, but I have a funny story from this weekend. So some friends of mine have a bunch of property out in the county here and its pretty flat, but they got all these rails and stuff and wanted to make a terrain park back there to snowboard on. But how would we get speed? How about using their 2004 F150 4x4? That should do it right? So to get to the back of their property there is a pathway. Its just grass, but there is a culvert there so you don't have to drive through the ditch, but it has been plowed in. So he gets in the truck, puts it in 4wd and goes to drive out to the back.... but only got about 10 ft in before getting stuck. Haul it out with the tractor... now what? He says to me... "think your outback can make it?" I thought about it for a second, looked at it and I admit did have my doubts... it was about 20" deep for about 15ft and after all, the 4x4 F150 didn't make it. But I thought what the heck, if I get stuck we just pull it out. But instead of getting stuck, I got through it no problem at all, didn't even take much of a run at it. went in and out a few times without issue. Turns out an Outback makes an awesome tow vehicle for snowboards too!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

41 degrees here today.


678A0137 by patrikman, on Flickr


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

wish i had my subie


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm taking my Forester up to Deep Creek (McHenry, MD) this weekend! Sadly though I don't think it's going to snow


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

fighters_of_foo said:


> I'm taking my Forester up to Deep Creek (McHenry, MD) this weekend! Sadly though I don't think it's going to snow


DC is awesome. I try to make it up there at least once a year.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Where we are going we don't need roads.


678A0150 by patrikman, on Flickr


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Time to do the timing belt on my 01 Outback. Anyone here do a timing belt job on the 2.5l DOHC engine? How long did it take?


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

turtledub said:


> Time to do the timing belt on my 01 Outback. Anyone here do a timing belt job on the 2.5l DOHC engine? How long did it take?


It's not bad.. follow the DIY that you can find on the Subaru forums. 

Remember that the SOHC EJ25's are in both the Imprezas and the Legacys. 

I would also do the tensioner, rollers, and waterpump while you are in there as well. 

It took me about 4 hours to do everything.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

turtledub said:


> Time to do the timing belt on my 01 Outback. Anyone here do a timing belt job on the 2.5l DOHC engine? How long did it take?


Have you checked out SubaruOutback.org ?

I think there is a DIY for the timing belt on that site.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Did it on my 01 forester. Took about 3 or so hours. Found a DIY on NOSIAC that i followed. Its really easy especially if you get the OEM belt. It has markings on it making it super easy.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Having a bit of an issue with my 2002 WRX:

The noise started a few months ago, but it only occurred maybe once every three weeks or so. Now, it's happening consistently at idle.

The best way I can describe the noise is trying to start a car that's already turned on; it's the awful grinding noise type of deal. It's basically only at idle and seems to be dependent on RPMs.

I popped the hood last night while it was making the noise, and it seems to be coming from one of the pulleys or belts. It's not a serpentine belt squeak, and I think maybe one of the pulleys is seizing.

Any ideas? Thinking it's an idler pulley.

EDIT: I should also mention that it doesn't seem to matter whether or not the A/C or the defroster are on.


Just for reference, check out this pic of an EJ20. The noise appears to be coming from the part that is to the right of the alternator, but directly to the left of the dipstick, underneath the cover.

http://www.wrxtuners.com/forums/f72/03-wrx-engine-light-airbag-27098/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

A/C clutch


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

patrikman said:


> A/C clutch


Expensive? Hard to fix?

I've got about 3 minutes worth of spare time for the next 3 months; I'll probably take it to a shop anyways.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

22AudiQ said:


> Expensive? Hard to fix?
> 
> I've got about 3 minutes worth of spare time for the next 3 months; I'll probably take it to a shop anyways.


Unless you know HVAC and have the tools and guage kit, take it somewhere. If it was the alternator or p/s it would be cake. You are sure that is where the noise is coming from?


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Unless you know HVAC and have the tools and guage kit, take it somewhere. If it was the alternator or p/s it would be cake. You are sure that is where the noise is coming from?


It seems to be. I'm going to take it into a shop. It doesn't seem that there are any negative effects other than the noise-- at least not yet.

I sort of tapped on the pulley that runs off of the A/C compressor/clutch and the noise stopped for a few seconds. 

Hoping maybe it's just a belt/pulley issue or something simple. Used parts look expensive for this and I suspect labor won't be cheap. :banghead:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

22AudiQ said:


> It seems to be. I'm going to take it into a shop. It doesn't seem that there are any negative effects other than the noise-- at least not yet.
> 
> I sort of tapped on the pulley that runs off of the A/C compressor/clutch and the noise stopped for a few seconds.
> 
> Hoping maybe it's just a belt/pulley issue or something simple. Used parts look expensive for this and I suspect labor won't be cheap. :banghead:


If it is just the clutch that is going (which isn't all that uncommon for any brand) than the compressor and A/C system may not have to be opened and evacuated for service. This will save you time and $$$$.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Had Subaru do a free service inspection on my 'Roo yesterday.

The sound that I was hearing was actual the A/C belt, pulley, bracket and bearing being torn apart. Need to replace all the parts. When the technician was showing me how the bearing was toast and was moving it around, it made the exact same noise that it made while on the car. Thinking my compressor/clutch are okay after all. Got an estimate of $172 from the dealer. I laughed, told them not to worry about it and left.

Just looked the parts up... looks like it'll be about $60 for parts and, if I don't find the time, probably about the same for labor. Maybe less.

Other than that, the car got a clean bill of health. I drive this car like a maniac and it's still taking the abuse, even at 115k.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

So just a tensioner then? sweet.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

patrikman said:


> So just a tensioner then? sweet.


Hopefully. I also did some reading that suggests sometimes the pulley and other parts go wrong because the compressor/clutch go bad. We'll see.


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Had the car for about a month now, had to go have some fun with it.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

welcome :thumbup:


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Did the timing belt and water pump last night. The next one should go a lot smoother.


----------



## JettMKII (Aug 4, 2010)

Took a few pictures of mine today


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome bugeye :thumbup:

On a side note, does anyone know a good OEM discount website? I'd like to get a set of '05-'07 Outback LL Bean edition wheels.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

http://www.finishlinewheels.com/ has decent prices.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

They seem to have everything but an "Outback" section to choose from.

But it looks like they have the wheel listed under the Legacy section even though they were never offered for the Legacy, only Outback wagon and sedan models.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Doug Heffernan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> They seem to have everything but an "Outback" section to choose from.
> 
> But it looks like they have the wheel listed under the Legacy section even though they were never offered for the Legacy, only Outback wagon and sedan models.


FWIW, the Outback has different offset than the Legacy. All Forester, Outback Sport, and Baja wheels have the same offset. 


Any midwesterners here? I am helping to organize a cruise through Door County, WI in a few weeks. here is the NASIOC link:

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2139081

and the Vortex link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5200965-The-Official-DC-Cruise-spring-thread!!-May-21-2011

:wave:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> FWIW, the Outback has different offset than the Legacy. All Forester, Outback Sport, and Baja wheels have the same offset.


These wheels were never offered for the Legacy. They were only offered for 05-07 Outback LL Bean edition wagons and sedans. Here is a picture of them on a 3.0R LL Bean Outback sedan.



For some reason the site lumped Outback and Legacy wheels together.

My only question is that there is no different with offset or bolt pattern between the 05-07 & 08-09 Outbacks, correct?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like all Outbacks from 2005-2009 run 5x100 et48 spec wheels from the factory.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

2012 Impreza on the Today Show

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/#42660232

skip to 1:33


----------



## SolbergWRCFan (Sep 29, 2005)

Just bought a 2001 Subaru Forester L w/ 202,000mi as a DD/Beater for hunting and fishing. I need to get the timing belt service done and new rear wheel bearings and I am nervous about how much that is going to cost me. Love the car though!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Doug Heffernan said:


> These wheels were never offered for the Legacy. They were only offered for 05-07 Outback LL Bean edition wagons and sedans. Here is a picture of them on a 3.0R LL Bean Outback sedan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean......( I think they are just grouped together because it is the same vehicle, just diff suspension). You can run LGT wheels on an Outback and vice versa, it's just that the offset will be odd looking. As far as the LL Bean wheels go.....I know exactly why you want them. They look gooooooood.


678A0417 by patrikman, on Flickr


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

SolbergWRCFan said:


> Just bought a 2001 Subaru Forester L w/ 202,000mi as a DD/Beater for hunting and fishing. I need to get the timing belt service done and new rear wheel bearings and I am nervous about how much that is going to cost me. Love the car though!


Don't worry, it won't be too much. Do the wheel bearings yourself and save money for the TB service. Then when all of that is done, you are set for a long time. :thumbup:


----------



## SolbergWRCFan (Sep 29, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Don't worry, it won't be too much. Do the wheel bearings yourself and save money for the TB service. Then when all of that is done, you are set for a long time. :thumbup:


How hard are the bearings to replace if I just get loaded rear hubs? I did the entire suspension on my Civic Si but I am not sure my mechanical knowledge is high enought to do wheel bearings (and I don't have a press).


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> I know exactly what you mean......( I think they are just grouped together because it is the same vehicle, just diff suspension). You can run LGT wheels on an Outback and vice versa, it's just that the offset will be odd looking. As far as the LL Bean wheels go.....I know exactly why you want them. They look gooooooood.
> 
> 
> 678A0417 by patrikman, on Flickr


The dealership I get my Outback serviced at has 2 LL Bean Outbacks on the lot ( 1 wagon and the sedan I pictured). I'm tempted just to ask it there is any chance of swapping. 

I've been searching for months and can't find one used set anywhere.


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks like I may be leaving the Subaru world pretty soon. My 2002 WRX is for sale, hopefully to be replaced with a car I can pay cash for.


If you're interested in it, let me know. Asking $8,250 OBO. 

116k miles
WRB
5 Speed Manual
17" BBS RK Wheels
Michelin Pilot Alpin tires on winter wheels


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice bugeye. GLWS:thumbup:


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

I installed a pair of 0.25" 'saggy butt' spacers from Subtle Soutions on the rear struts. I think it looks a bit more level now. I have a more detailed write up and more photos over on the blog.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks good :thumbup:

Is the saggy-butt issue a forester thing, or do I get to look forwarded to doing this on my Outback?


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

This Forester has self-leveling rear suspension, so the hitch or any other added weight doesn't affect the ride height. I bought the Forester used so I don't know if this has always been a problem, but I suspect it has.

My old 2007 Impreza Outback Sport had similar issues. The cause of the sagging suspension on the Impreza was the weight of the rear skid plate and receiver hitch I installed. I swapped the front springs with a shorter pair off of a WRX with good results. Here's the Impreza moderately loaded on a road trip:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

good to know :thumbup:


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Took the forrie on a short trip.





































































Shame the ORV trail was closed...


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Good 'ol Heritage VW/Subaru. Thats where I bought my old MKV GTI back in '06. 

Nice basket. Custom?


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Doug Heffernan said:


> Good 'ol Heritage VW/Subaru. Thats where I bought my old MKV GTI back in '06.
> 
> Nice basket. Custom?


They used to service my GTI here and i actually live in mcdonough township about a minute away. 

The basket is made by "RAGE" and has been very super useful!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuze911 said:


> They used to service my GTI here and i actually live in mcdonough township about a minute away.
> 
> The basket is made by "RAGE" and has been very super useful!


I went to school @ Villa Julie (now Stevenson), so I know that area very well.

I'm currently looking for a Load Warrior for my Outback, but I'll have to check out that company's products.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Fuze911 said:


> Took the forrie on a short trip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like lots of fun, I have some similar shackles and have already had to use them. :laugh:

pm sent about the skid plate. :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I really want to lift up my forester.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> I really want to lift up my forester.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Wife wouldn't go for that, it's her daily driver. Once we get her something new in a year or two - all bets are off, man.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Wife wouldn't go for that, it's her daily driver. Once we get her something new in a year or two - all bets are off, man.


Go for something like this :thumbup:


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

my wife keeps asking me why she see's some legacy's lifted compared to hers? Was this an option from subaru? Not that I'de want it, but it would be nice not to snow plow in the winter with her car.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Blown05GLI said:


> my wife keeps asking me why she see's some legacy's lifted compared to hers? Was this an option from subaru? Not that I'de want it, but it would be nice not to snow plow in the winter with her car.


Outback sedan. My wife loves them, I tell her we should get a slightly used one but she won't go for a used car. They don't make em anymore.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Outback sedan. My wife loves them, I tell her we should get a slightly used one but she won't go for a used car. They don't make em anymore.


^this. Subaru stopped making them in '07. There is a CPO LL Bean model by my house that I'm trying to get my fiance into.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

whitemore55 said:


> opcorn: How funny the pictures are!!!!!! I think angles will save them.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

whitemore55 said:


> opcorn: How funny the pictures are!!!!!! I think angles will save them.


 angles?


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

Heffernan said:


> Looks good :thumbup:
> 
> Is the saggy-butt issue a forester thing, or do I get to look forwarded to doing this on my Outback?


As far as I know it's a Forester thing


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

fighters_of_foo said:


> As far as I know it's a Forester thing


Outbacks do it too..


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

quazar311 said:


> Outbacks do it too..


Oh word? I was unaware. I'm guessing Subaru does it to give the outback/forester slightly more body height compared to legacy/impreza


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

quazar311 said:


> Outbacks do it too..


good to know :thumbup:


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

yeah my outback had a slight sag in the rear. it got worse when i installed a trailer hitch.. i had to put some spring risers in the back to level it out.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Picked this up the other day to replace my mother's Audi.
'02 OBS
160k
5 speed


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

nice color combo :thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Just going to throw this out there, but if any of you other Scooby guys are members on other subaru-only sites, I'm still hard at working searching for a set of those dark grey 5-spoke LL Bean wheels. So far I have WTB/WTT threads on LegacyGT.com, SubaruOutback.org and NAISOC.com, but absolutely no activity on any of them. I've been searching craigslist and ebay as well with no real luck. I just hoping to get as many threads out there in hopes I, or someone else, might come across a set.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

Heffernan said:


> Just going to throw this out there, but if any of you other Scooby guys are members on other subaru-only sites, I'm still hard at working searching for a set of those dark grey 5-spoke LL Bean wheels. So far I have WTB/WTT threads on LegacyGT.com, SubaruOutback.org and NAISOC.com, but absolutely no activity on any of them. I've been searching craigslist and ebay as well with no real luck. I just hoping to get as many threads out there in hopes I, or someone else, might come across a set.


http://www.wheelcollision.com/sub5.htm

Dave.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

speedn16v said:


> http://www.wheelcollision.com/sub5.htm
> 
> Dave.


I'm a little hesitant with buying "repaired/refurbished" wheels. Also, their price is only about $10 less then you can buy new online, but thanks.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Rallitek makes a set of rear HD springs. 18% stiffer then OE rears to keep the back end from sagging while under load and/or towing, but still rides like stock when your not hauling anything. I'll probably go this route instead of spacers.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

bump this thread.

Ordered the Rallitek HD rear springs and KYB GR-2 gas shocks to help firm up the ride in the back. Still debating adding a 1/4" Subtle Solutions spacers as well. Both items should be here late next week. Will post some install shots.

Up next are a set of the LL Bean wheels w/ 215/60/17 Yokohama Geolanders.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, in a twisted turn of events - our Forester is now gone.  

Some of you guys know how I talked about almost replacing it with a Legacy 3.6R last year - well, we replaced it a month ago with a Golf TDI. Wife wanted high mpgs for her commute, so another gas-guzzing new Subaru wasn't in the cards for us. Thing that sucks is if Subaru had their damn diesel Legacy here, that would be in front of our house right now.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

bump for anyone with some experience with Subtle spacers.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Heffernan said:


> bump for anyone with some experience with Subtle spacers.


 Also interested- thinking about the 3/8" spacers for the OBS


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Well, in a twisted turn of events - our Forester is now gone.


what happened?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

patrikman said:


> what happened?


Wife wanted a new car, which she deserves (works a hell of a lot harder than I do, that's for sure). Unfortunately, this means my hope to one day own a lifted Forester will not be the one in the quoted picture  We had a lot of fun with that car, it'll be missed.



...Someday I'll find an 08 model to do it with :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ok, you kinda made it seem like it was wrecked or something. :laugh:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

**** it. just ordered Subtle's .25" rear spacers to add a bit of lift.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

Heffernan said:


> **** it. just ordered Subtle's .25" rear spacers to add a bit of lift.


 keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Jory said:


> keep us posted :thumbup:


Will do. Right now I'm still getting pieces of the new suspension together. Once I get the spacers I'll have everything for the rear, next up are KYB GR-2s struts for the front.

I don't think I'll see much difference with the spacer, in terms of lift gained, it might give it a slight raked look but that should be it.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Quick update: 

Shocks and spacers came in today, still waiting on the springs. Since they didn't arrive today, I hope they show tomorrow.

It seems like I lucked out, Rallitek abruptly stopped making these HD springs as of Monday. Good thing I got mine when I did.

Hopefully in the next week or two I get everything installed. My plan is to order tires about 2 weeks after the new suspension is installed so I get get an alignment at the same time I get the new tires mounted. Plan is still Yokohama Geolandars in a 215/60/17 size.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Forgot to mention, I'm scraping the plan to do anything to the front right now.

I'm going to upgrade the rear (Rallitek HD springs, KYB shocks and .25" Subtle spacers) and see how that rides before I consider doing anything to the front.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Springs arrived and tires are ordered :thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

OK - got everything installed yesterday afternoon.

The new hottest









Getting everything together









Difference between the stock springs and Rallitek HD springs









Installed! It was a huge PITA trying to lower the LCAs to get the suspension bolt lined up again.









Ill take pics of the car later today.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I posted this over @ Srg, but that place is dead so hopefully someone can awesome my question here.

OK - Just installed the Rallitek springs, KYB shocks and a set of .25" spacers in the rear last Saturday. My question is; why is my passenger rear sitting about .5" higher then the drivers side rear? I find it odd that there is about a .5" difference, but when I put a level on the rear bumper its reading everything is straight as a arrow. So the car isn't leaning to one side. 

Is this a Subaru design to have one side sit higher then the other? I didn't measure each side before I installed everything so I'm not sure if it was like this from the factory. Thoughts?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

wtf is up, no one owns a suby on this site anymore?

anyway...

I got the call from the dealer today. I drop my Outback off at the dealer first thing Monday morning.

For the past couple of months, I had instances where first gear will pop out on me. I took it to the dealer this past Monday to have the new software uploaded and while I was there I was able to duplicate the problem with a tech riding shotgun. Dealer says that they'll probably keep the car for a week, maybe longer

Not sure what to think...I've only owned the car since January. I just thank God I bought an extended warranty.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Is anybody not banned at SF.org? 

Looking at some Yoko Geolander ATS for my Foz before winter and looking for some advice. Anybody familiar? Anybody have them?

I was wondering if I can maybe go up a size or two on stock ride height?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Is anybody not banned at SF.org?
> 
> Looking at some Yoko Geolander ATS for my Foz before winter and looking for some advice. Anybody familiar? Anybody have them?
> 
> I was wondering if I can maybe go up a size or two on stock ride height?


I have 4 new Geolandars ATS sitting in my garage right now. Still haven't gotten my car back yet to get them installed though. 

:banghead:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Is anybody not banned at SF.org?
> 
> Looking at some Yoko Geolander ATS for my Foz before winter and looking for some advice. Anybody familiar? Anybody have them?
> 
> I was wondering if I can maybe go up a size or two on stock ride height?


The Geolandars that came on my parents old 08 forester sucked. Not sure if those are the same ones you are talking about, though.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mosbius Designs said:


> The Geolandars that came on my parents old 08 forester sucked. Not sure if those are the same ones you are talking about, though.


Pretty sure the ATS version didn't come from the factory.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

patrikman said:


> Is anybody not banned at SF.org?
> 
> Looking at some Yoko Geolander ATS for my Foz before winter and looking for some advice. Anybody familiar? Anybody have them?
> 
> I was wondering if I can maybe go up a size or two on stock ride height?



I have them on my VW and I like them alot. Im on my second set now. They were about the only somewhat aggressive tires I could find under 29" diameter.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

mldouthi said:


> I have them on my VW and I like them alot. Im on my second set now. They were about the only somewhat aggressive tires I could find under 29" diameter.


A big :thumbup: to you for not being another sheep-dubr.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Heffernan said:


> A big :thumbup: to you for not being another sheep-dubr.


Thanks man.

I have been looking at tons of subarus (I secretly want one to lift and actually have awd). I am also very interested in how people are putting like 9 inch lifts on them. How are they doing this with indepentant suspension and half shafts? Or maybe I dont know what Im talking about, when it comes to subaru suspension. haha.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

mldouthi said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I have been looking at tons of subarus (I secretly want one to lift and actually have awd). I am also very interested in how people are putting like 9 inch lifts on them. How are they doing this with indepentant suspension and half shafts? Or maybe I dont know what Im talking about, when it comes to subaru suspension. haha.


9" lifts?

I don't think I have seen too many that high. King Springs & Subtle Solutions are probably the two companies to look at in terms of aftermarket lift components. Others options include swapping out OEM springs/struts for other OEM pieces (ie Impreza - Foresters suspensions are a direct swap depending on year). Check out places like NASIOC, SF.org and Srg


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> I find it odd that there is about a .5" difference, but when I put a level on the rear bumper its reading everything is straight as a arrow. So the car isn't leaning to one side.


Just a general question, you said you undid a control arm, did you tighten that back up with the car on the lift, or with weight on the springs so the arm was sitting in it's natural spot? 
I don't really understand how it's 1/2" leaning to one side, but the bumpers level, unless the car is cockeyed...
I had geolanders stock on my Cherokee when I bought it, they weren't amazing offroad, but did pretty well in snow. Similiar to a BFG AT, at the end of their life they were incredibly hard, spun way too easy in the rain, but somehow the tread never wore down.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

For the Geolanders, I am looking for a mix of off road/on road/snow/low noise/low money. They seem to be a pretty big favorite for the Forester owners from what I can remember. Because I am not a member over there, I can not use the search function.


----------



## kweetech (Apr 20, 2001)

I've had the geolanders on my forester for a few years now, probably about 40-50k? Treadwear is good, not the greatest in snow, already weather checking a lot (only about 3 years old), ride is noticeably harsher, knocked off 1-2mpg.
They are ok for the money..but I wouldn't buy them again. Not a bad tire..just meh. SInce our main travel vehicle is a 4runner these days, next set on the forester will be some regular all seasons (along with the dedicated snows we already run)
They would be ok if you were driving on gravel back roads A LOT, but not if its mainly a hwy car.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

kweetech said:


> I've had the geolanders on my forester for a few years now, probably about 40-50k? Treadwear is good, not the greatest in snow, already weather checking a lot (only about 3 years old), ride is noticeably harsher, knocked off 1-2mpg.
> They are ok for the money..but I wouldn't buy them again. Not a bad tire..just meh. SInce our main travel vehicle is a 4runner these days, next set on the forester will be some regular all seasons (along with the dedicated snows we already run)
> They would be ok if you were driving on gravel back roads A LOT, but not if its mainly a hwy car.


Well.....it isn't our main vehicle. I am looking for something a bit more dirt worthy than all season touring tires. The b5.5 wagon eats most of the miles.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

speedn16v said:


> http://www.wheelcollision.com/sub5.htm
> 
> Dave.



Legacycentral.org
ultimatesubaru.org


they may be helpfull but they also cater to older gen cars./


----------



## sortadelux (Sep 1, 2011)

patrikman said:


> For the Geolanders, I am looking for a mix of off road/on road/snow/low noise/low money. They seem to be a pretty big favorite for the Forester owners from what I can remember. Because I am not a member over there, I can not use the search function.


Still are. I'm over there (roadtrip) and they seem to be the go to for stock size do everything tires. And $85 isnt to bad either.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I am going to be ordering 5 this week sometime. Dare I go up a size?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> I am going to be ordering 5 this week sometime. Dare I go up a size?


Do it. Then throw on some 1" Subtle spacers.

I went a size up on my Outback......only because they didn't come in the stock size.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I would need longer studs with spacers wouldn't I?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> I would need longer studs with spacers wouldn't I?


Everything needed comes included.

Link


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> Everything needed comes included.
> 
> Link


 thought you were talking wheels.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

:facepalm: 

Suspension spacers, not wheel spacers :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Suspension spacers, not wheel spacers :laugh:


Sorry........been on the 'tex too long.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Sorry........been on the 'tex too long.


VWs are bad for the brain :beer:

But srsly, do it.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> VWs are bad for the brain :beer:
> 
> But srsly, do it.


When it is time for suspension work I am really thinking about it. :beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> When it is time for suspension work I am really thinking about it. :beer:


Its always time to upgrade suspension parts


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

patrikman said:


> When it is time for suspension work I am really thinking about it. :beer:


It is not always time to afford it though.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> It is not always time to afford it though.


tell me about it


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

I need help.... 
I am looking at foresters right now, I found 2 
03, 109k auto X I can get it for 7k 
07, 87k, manual S, I can get it for 12.6k 

I want the manual, but it will need the TB done in 13k and is a much higher price.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Double check, but does the 03 model year fall into the time the 2.5l were having all the HG problems?


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

*Roof Rack Help*

So I know nothing about Subaru's... just trying to help out a lady friend with her car. She doesn't have internet or know about car forums...

So here's the deal. She bought a 2011 2.5i Impreza wagon and is looking for a roof rack that can carry two kayaks... maybe her bike.

I didn't understand her text but maybe this will make sense to you guys... When I asked her about her roof and whether or not is was completely clean or had some factory trim/molding etc she said this...

"There are built in spots to hook a certain kind of crossbar rack onto the car."

AHAHHA whatever that means.

Well thanks in advance :thumbup::thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

NVM

Thanks again Patrikman!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Laser04 said:


> NVM
> 
> Thanks again Patrikman!!!! :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm heading up to the PNW in a week. Hoping to spot some sweet Subies up there.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Need some opinions on this. I'm looking to upgrade the wheels on my '08 Outback (like the one pictured below)










I cant decide if I want to go with LL Bean wheels or 2009-2010 WRX wheels. Both are 17x7 and would be mounted with Yokohama Geolandars ATS










or










Thoughts?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

LL Bean wheels, no doubt. Especially make sure they're the actual Gunmetal color LL Bean ones and not just the regular silver painted versions.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mosbius Designs said:


> LL Bean wheels, no doubt. Especially make sure they're the actual Gunmetal color LL Bean ones and not just the regular silver painted versions.


Yeah, I'm a sucker for dark-colored wheels. Which ever one I go with, they will be gunmetal.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

88Subi4x4 said:


>


hi. tell me about your lift. k, thanks.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

This thread needs to be bumped. 

Finishing up getting the final pieces of my subtle lift together. Post pics when done.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> This thread needs to be bumped.
> 
> Finishing up getting the final pieces of my subtle lift together. Post pics when done.


what are you doing with your old wheels?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> what are you doing with your old wheels?


Keeping them for now. I ran into a small [/sarcasm] personal issue which is leaving money a bit tight for a while.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

KYB Excel G struts and Whiteline rear camber bolts ordered. 

Still need to order H6 springs for the front.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Springs ordered :thumbup:


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm looking at an older forester or outback( late 90's ) what is the gas mileage like? How about maintenance cost etc?


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

bigteal said:


> I'm looking at an older forester or outback( late 90's ) what is the gas mileage like? How about maintenance cost etc?


 Depending on how you drive probably average around 25mpg or so, at least that is what my parents did with there 98 outback. I get around that with my 90 legacy. Change the fluids regularly and look for one that has had its head gaskets replaced, if not be prepared to have them replaced. My parents did very little to there car and it was traded in with 260k miles on it. It was suffering some transmission issues (it was an automatic, torque bind, and other shifting problems. ) solid cars with some well known engine troubles.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

25 mpg overall is optimistic.

Here's my old Forester's fuelly stats (granted, it was for only six months - but my entire ownership retained similar numbers):


As far as maintenance/reliability goes? It was excellent. The only thing outside of normal maintenance ours needed in 11 years was rear wheel bearings and a new cat.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

your talking about a boxier Forester. It was also owned for more than 5 years. I also said probably  they never kept track but I know for a fact it was better than 22 :thumbup:


----------



## sweetumair (Dec 15, 2011)

*4x4 is best for the reputation*

I recently got a 4x4 hilux by Toyota and i am feeling my 4x4 is best for my reputation.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

bring it back from the dead.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Doing front bearings on an 01 outback. Any tips? How do I get the hubs out? Can they be done on the car?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

turtledub said:


> Doing front bearings on an 01 outback. Any tips? How do I get the hubs out? Can they be done on the car?


I found this while scrolling through nasioc. It might be some help. Good luck.

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1925081&highlight=wheel+bearing


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I can finally contribute my own Outback.

King Spring/ '04 KYB Struts
Whiteline Camber kit
17" WRX wheels
215/60 Geolandars


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone have the new xv?


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

My Subaru Outback has started making a chattering/scraping noise from the gear shift area. It sounds like something is scraping against the drive shaft. I looked under it yesterday and I did not see any evidence of anything contacting the drive shaft. It doesn't matter if I have the clutch engaged or disengaged. It doesn't matter if I am accelerating or slowing down to trigger the noise. It does seem to be associated with speed in the sense that when the noise does happen, the noise lasts longer when I am going slow and shorter when I am going fast. I do not feel anything unusual in the clutch pedal. There has been no chainge other than the noise. I pulled up the shifter surround and found nothing unusuall there. I drove without the surround and it definitly sounds like it is coming from somewhere close to that area. 
It is a 2001 5 speed Outback. 255k on the clock. 160k on the engine and clutch. Clutch still feels great.
Any suggestions? I do not think it is the clutch because the noise happens regardless of if it is in gear or out of gear or neutral.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> I can finally contribute my own Outback.
> 
> King Spring/ '04 KYB Struts
> Whiteline Camber kit
> ...



Hotness. 

You should bump my Subie Wagon thread in TCL! 


turtledub said:


> My Subaru Outback has started making a chattering/scraping noise from the gear shift area. It sounds like something is scraping against the drive shaft. I looked under it yesterday and I did not see any evidence of anything contacting the drive shaft. It doesn't matter if I have the clutch engaged or disengaged. It doesn't matter if I am accelerating or slowing down to trigger the noise. It does seem to be associated with speed in the sense that when the noise does happen, the noise lasts longer when I am going slow and shorter when I am going fast. I do not feel anything unusual in the clutch pedal. There has been no chainge other than the noise. I pulled up the shifter surround and found nothing unusuall there. I drove without the surround and it definitly sounds like it is coming from somewhere close to that area.
> It is a 2001 5 speed Outback. 255k on the clock. 160k on the engine and clutch. Clutch still feels great.
> Any suggestions? I do not think it is the clutch because the noise happens regardless of if it is in gear or out of gear or neutral.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Which thread?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Hotness.
> 
> You should bump my Subie Wagon thread in TCL!


Thanks. I'm still debating on tinting the rear....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

turtledub said:


> Which thread?


Didn't mean to confuse you, I meant it sounds like your rear wheel bearings are failing. 

thread here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-because-Euro-snobbery-is-sooooooooooooo-2009.



Heffernan said:


> Thanks. I'm still debating on tinting the rear....


Yes, otherwise people will see the dead hookers.


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

dcris said:


>


Boss.

Any specs?


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

turtledub said:


> My Subaru Outback has started making a chattering/scraping noise from the gear shift area. It sounds like something is scraping against the drive shaft. I looked under it yesterday and I did not see any evidence of anything contacting the drive shaft. It doesn't matter if I have the clutch engaged or disengaged. It doesn't matter if I am accelerating or slowing down to trigger the noise. It does seem to be associated with speed in the sense that when the noise does happen, the noise lasts longer when I am going slow and shorter when I am going fast. I do not feel anything unusual in the clutch pedal. There has been no chainge other than the noise. I pulled up the shifter surround and found nothing unusuall there. I drove without the surround and it definitly sounds like it is coming from somewhere close to that area.
> It is a 2001 5 speed Outback. 255k on the clock. 160k on the engine and clutch. Clutch still feels great.
> Any suggestions? I do not think it is the clutch because the noise happens regardless of if it is in gear or out of gear or neutral.


Have you checked the exhaust heatshields

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

Heffernan said:


> Boss.
> 
> Any specs?


Not mine...copied and pasted this from a FB post: "4 inch kit, about another inch from 05 Forester struts and about and inch and a half from the tires. Overall a little over 6""


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Just picked up a Forester with 300k miles. Should I be worried? :laugh:

The headgaskets have been done already so that's one less thing to go wrong


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

wheeltowheel said:


> Just picked up a Forester with 300k miles. Should I be worried? :laugh:


You should certainly be worried. You'll spend countless hours at night hunched over the computer looking for wrecked Imprezas and parts. Welcome to the support group. :wave:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

patrikman said:


> You should certainly be worried. You'll spend countless hours at night hunched over the computer looking for wrecked Imprezas and parts. Welcome to the support group. :wave:


Thanks Patrik. It's been about a month of ownership with this crazy high-mileage Forester. It was disgusting inside and out so it had to be cleaned STAT. I spent a couple days thoroughly going over the interior and exterior, cleaning every little door jam, nook and cranny of the car. Windshield glass, wipers, and various interior plastic bits have been replaced. Aside from a couple door dings, it looks like a new car. 

Mechanically, it has behaved well. This is the first car I've owned that has an auto transmission. I have been driving it like it's made of glass because I'm so worried about having to replace the tranny. It shifts well and doesn't make any noise. On the highway, it seems to lock (stops freewheeling) into the last gear like a manual transmission, which is nice for decelerating without having to brake. The engine is pretty weak, but I think it's mostly due to me being used to a manual transmission. 

Handling is so-so. Only slightly better than my Jeep Cherokee, or so it seems. Lots of body roll. But I guess it is a small SUV with a lot of heavy glass away from it's center of gravity. The seats have been comfortable for the longer freeway trips I've done already.

I'm hoping to take some photos of it this weekend.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally got some photos today of said Forester


IMG_0089 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr

IMG_0055 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr

IMG_0097 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr

IMG_0080 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr

IMG_0070 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr

IMG_0066 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## Les655ie (Oct 19, 2012)

The headgaskets have been done already so that's one less thing to go wrong


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

Another pic of this awesome Outback.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

How well do Subarus tow? My parents are looking at a 2012-2013 Outback 3.6r. Says it tows 3000lbs. Looking to replace what a 1999 Ford Exploder did as far tow duty and general stuff. It needs only to tow about 2000lb boat/trailer. Might even be on the steep side. 16ft fiberglass 1980s tidee splitfire with a 50hp outboard.

The boat gets towed maybe 1-3 times a year. Thoughts


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

dcris said:


> Another pic of this awesome Outback.


Love it. I'd love to add a 1" lift to mine but I've heard too many issues can arise with the King/strut lift.


----------



## Pool Runner (Aug 17, 2009)

All stock, but using it as it was intended.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I need some help. My 2001 Outback manual transmission is in need of a new prop shaft. This is the shaft that goes from the transmission to the rear end. There are plenty of the automatic outbacks in the junkyard. I was told that the shafts are different between a manual and an auto. Is this true? Anyone have a manual prop shaft that they could sell me? I am having a hard time finding one. The u-joint in mine has gone bad. It causes the shaft to wobble and hit the tunnel. I need one in the worst way.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

We took the '13 Outback 2.5i for a road trip, 700 miles about. We averaged 25mpg the whole way at 75mph. Seems a bit low for a car that's rated 25city/30hwy. Not sure if it takes time to break in, the car just clocked 1k on the odometer.

Thoughts?


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

XClayX said:


> We took the '13 Outback 2.5i for a road trip, 700 miles about. We averaged 25mpg the whole way at 75mph. Seems a bit low for a car that's rated 25city/30hwy. Not sure if it takes time to break in, the car just clocked 1k on the odometer.
> 
> Thoughts?


Your 75mph could have a _*tiny bit*_ to do with it.


----------



## MVZOOM (Sep 29, 2004)

Any love for GC/GF WRX Wagons? Mine (terrible photo, very dirty etc etc):


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Absolutely!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

The Forester got much attention today. New battery, serpentine belts (and tensioner), brake pads, brake rotors, a fresh oil change, oil filter, and rotated the tires. Didn't bother changing the brake fluid.

The next thing on the list will be rear wheel bearings and rear brakes. I'll probably get to that in a few thousand miles when it turns over 290k


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Subtle spacers came in on Friday.

Hoping to get them installed soon with an alignment soon after.


----------



## Step1han3ie (Jan 7, 2013)

I didn't see one of these posted, so sorry if one already exists.
http://********************.com/images/4.gif
http://********************.com/images/5.gif
http://********************.com/images/6.gif
http://********************.com/images/7.gif
http://********************.com/images/8.gif


----------



## Brock_Samson (Mar 4, 2011)

wheeltowheel said:


> Just picked up a Forester with 300k miles. Should I be worried? :laugh:
> 
> The headgaskets have been done already so that's one less thing to go wrong


Worried!? Nah. Although he was right about the support group...we meet on Wednesdays, bring a snack.



XClayX said:


> How well do Subarus tow? My parents are looking at a 2012-2013 Outback 3.6r. Says it tows 3000lbs. Looking to replace what a 1999 Ford Exploder did as far tow duty and general stuff. It needs only to tow about 2000lb boat/trailer. Might even be on the steep side. 16ft fiberglass 1980s tidee splitfire with a 50hp outboard.
> 
> The boat gets towed maybe 1-3 times a year. Thoughts


Not sure about the towing long-term. I've pulled people out of ditches but nothing more than that.



turtledub said:


> Hey guys, I need some help. My 2001 Outback manual transmission is in need of a new prop shaft. This is the shaft that goes from the transmission to the rear end. There are plenty of the automatic outbacks in the junkyard. I was told that the shafts are different between a manual and an auto. Is this true? Anyone have a manual prop shaft that they could sell me? I am having a hard time finding one. The u-joint in mine has gone bad. It causes the shaft to wobble and hit the tunnel. I need one in the worst way.


AFAIK they are different. On all my parts-resources sites they are listed as different (manual and automatic parts). You can at least find the part number from a Subaru dealer and search ebay or a junk yard for the part.



XClayX said:


> We took the '13 Outback 2.5i for a road trip, 700 miles about. We averaged 25mpg the whole way at 75mph. Seems a bit low for a car that's rated 25city/30hwy. Not sure if it takes time to break in, the car just clocked 1k on the odometer.
> 
> Thoughts?


Anything over 60mpg is going to decrease your consumption quite a bit, even if you *are* doing it for an extended period of time. At 60mpg I can do about 27/28mpg on the highway in my Legacy wagon.



MVZOOM said:


> Any love for GC/GF WRX Wagons? Mine (terrible photo, very dirty etc etc):


Shmexy!


There are some great scoobies in here for sure! :wave:


----------



## Brock_Samson (Mar 4, 2011)

Also a pic for continuity!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

sexy hawkeye.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Brock_Samson said:


> Worried!? Nah. Although he was right about the support group...we meet on Wednesdays, bring a snack.




I'm less worried now. The mechanicals are better maintained than I thought and this thing is SOOO much easier to work on compared to my old VW Scirocco


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mine. New Subtle Solution .5" spacers going in the rear to replace the .25" already installed.


----------



## Brock_Samson (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice! Love that height.

Howard County!? I lived in Anne Arundel for like 10 years. Bleh to Maryland in general. Except crabs, I love crabs! ...


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Brock_Samson said:


> Nice! Love that height.
> 
> Howard County!? I lived in Anne Arundel for like 10 years. Bleh to Maryland in general. Except crabs, I love crabs! ...


Nice, what part? Maryland isn't too bad, but I do have a strong urge to move to the PNW.


----------



## Brock_Samson (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean. I've got family out that way and am not terribly thrilled with Georgia.

I was near Annapolis for about 10 years. Went to Arundel High. lol


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

keepin' it alive.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Might be getting back into a Subaru very soon. Need to right the wrong I did to my wife two years ago when she got a Volkswagen.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mosbius Designs said:


> Might be getting back into a Subaru very soon. Need to right the wrong I did to my wife two years ago when she got a Volkswagen.


Do it.

Any idea of what model you're leaning towards?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Heffernan said:


> Do it.
> 
> Any idea of what model you're leaning towards?


A legacy with all the bells and whistles sounds really nice right about now. A few years back I tried to get her into a 3.6R, I know that's fruitless because of the fuel economy. Especially now after driving a diesel for two years.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mosbius Designs said:


> A legacy with all the bells and whistles sounds really nice right about now. A few years back I tried to get her into a 3.6R, I know that's fruitless because of the fuel economy. Especially now after driving a diesel for two years.


Nice!

I love the updated front end of the 2013 Legacys. If MPG is important, I think you'll be surprised on how well a 2.5i w/CVT is on gas. I had a loaner 2.5 Outback a few weeks back. Incredible gas mileage. 

I've been toying with the idea of doing a EE20 diesel swap w/ a 6spd to help increase MPG on my '08. Of course, due to money, that project is a long way off.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

dcris said:


>


I think I've seen this car on Tilghman Street a couple of times. :thumbup::thumbup: It's Bitchin!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

geofftii2002 said:


> I think I've seen this car on Tilghman Street a couple of times. :thumbup::thumbup: It's Bitchin!


 Love the look of that wheel/tire combo.  

Let's get this back up there, I've got good news.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

As much as I love my lifted Outback, I can't seem to shake the idea of swapping LGT springs and struts onto mine. It looks so nice and still keeps it a practical wagon.










I need to find a new hobby, my wallet can't take much more :facepalm:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

No subaru for us, ended up going Mazda.

Now Subaru needs to get their **** together and offer a Legacy GT wagon again so that I can replace the GTI in a few years


----------



## Brock_Samson (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah if only we could get the Legacy diesel in this country. 

That new design for the WRX may be my next car...but I'm really diggin the A8L...lol


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Anybody home?


----------



## lucyr8 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a friend that rinses his every weekend!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Anybody home?


An Outback and a Withoutback! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

patrikman said:


> Anybody home?


Yes sir. Just turned over 293k this weekend


url fixed


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

geofftii2002 said:


> An Outback and a Withoutback! :thumbup::thumbup:


Baby got catback.



wheeltowheel said:


> Yes sir. Just turned over 293k this weekend
> 
> 
> Untitled by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


Wow man, that looks clean as **** for 293xxx. :thumbup:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

We bought my wife a 2013 Outback about 5 months ago. We love it so far!


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

About to hit 276k. Still going.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

151k, ****s not given.










Taken yesterday, RIP ALMS.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone looking for kw coilovers for a 03-08 Subaru Legacy? 

A guy on a Audi board that I go to has a set and he thought they were for an Audi but he found out they are for a Subaru and wants to now get rid of them.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

unimogken said:


> Anyone looking for kw coilovers for a 03-08 Subaru Legacy?
> 
> A guy on a Audi board that I go to has a set and he thought they were for an Audi but he found out they are for a Subaru and wants to now get rid of them.


Those years seem off, USDM Legacy would be either 00-04/05-09. Is he foreign? How much?


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone else looking forward to winter?  :facepalm:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

**** yes. :vampire:


----------



## SubieChik (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Scottyb 1.8T (Nov 15, 2005)

put the AWD to use this weekend at a local rallycross and got completely filthy. can't think of too many better ways to spend $35.










picked up a win in Street Tire too :beer:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

SubieChik said:


>


:heart:

What's your number? Err....the car I mean. My homie has 038.



Scottyb 1.8T said:


> put the AWD to use this weekend at a local rallycross and got completely filthy. can't think of too many better ways to spend $35.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice work :thumbup:


----------



## SubieChik (May 21, 2008)

patrikman said:


> :heart:
> 
> What's your number? Err....the car I mean. My homie has 038.


Lol....255. 


Here's our other 2 Subies


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

SubieChik said:


>


:heart:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

SubieChik said:


> Lol....255.
> 
> 
> Here's our other 2 Subies


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## SubieChik (May 21, 2008)

Appreciate it!


----------



## Dexternk (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I have been getting the outback down, a few of them lately. Nothing insane, but i have not really ever had any actual offroad experience so its fun for me.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Any SoCalers here? Brand spankin new model FXT wheels for $600 w/out tires! 

http://www.subaruoutback.org/forums/67-classifieds/96882-fs-socal-2014-forester-enkei-xt-rims.html


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Pike's Peak Legacy*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1badMKIrocco said:


>


Great pic! 


What are the chances of another unicorn showing up on CL this close to me? Like 30 miles. There were probably only a few dozen in this color combo with the same options.

http://appleton.craigslist.org/cto/4148574359.html


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Did a quick photoshop of a quick and low budget idea to fix the terrible front end aesthetic on my old Forester

related: is there a good source for gold wheel paint, in the typical Subaru gold tone??


mockup by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

wheeltowheel said:


> Did a quick photoshop of a quick and low budget idea to fix the terrible front end aesthetic on my old Forester
> 
> related: is there a good source for gold wheel paint, in the typical Subaru gold tone??
> 
> ...


Grimmspeed.


Sent from Titletown.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Yup. Grimmspeed sells rattle cans of gold wheel paint.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Anybody in the Boston area?

http://www.subaruoutback.org/forums/67-classifieds/107809-free-metro-boston-rotella-t6.html


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Serious question, I drove my friends '03 Legacy 2.5 wagon (automatic) the other day and it was literally the slowest vehicle that I have ever driven. And when he was driving he went WOT while going slightly uphill on a multi-lane road and we got smoked by an older 1ZZ Corolla... Are these things really this sluggish or does his have compression issues or a clogged cat or something? Because I've been looking at cheap, used Subarus on craigslist but I'm not at all interested anymore after driving that thing.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

With the 4EAT, yes they are. (Former 1st gen Forester owner)

But, if you're thinking of a manual, don't let that discourage you. It's a totally different car with the manual. In my opinion, at least.


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

Harpoon said:


> Serious question, I drove my friends '03 Legacy 2.5 wagon (automatic) the other day and it was literally the slowest vehicle that I have ever driven. And when he was driving he went WOT while going slightly uphill on a multi-lane road and we got smoked by an older 1ZZ Corolla... Are these things really this sluggish or does his have compression issues or a clogged cat or something? Because I've been looking at cheap, used Subarus on craigslist but I'm not at all interested anymore after driving that thing.


They're no rockets for sure but it shouldn't be that bad. I'm at 8k ft elevation and I haul a trailer with a couple dirt bikes or something and I don't have a problem gettin around and up the mountain passes over 11k ft.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> With the 4EAT, yes they are. (Former 1st gen Forester owner)
> 
> But, if you're thinking of a manual, don't let that discourage you. It's a totally different car with the manual. In my opinion, at least.


I can confirm, my 4EAT Forester is easily the slowest vehicle I've ever driven. But it makes up for that in reliability, cheapness, and general snow hoonage.


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Mexi-cant said:


> They're no rockets for sure but it shouldn't be that bad. I'm at 8k ft elevation and I haul a trailer with a couple dirt bikes or something and I don't have a problem gettin around and up the mountain passes over 11k ft.


I can't imagine towing a thing with that car. Going up steep hills full throttle literally nets zero acceleration in his. With dirt bikes added to the equation it'd be a nightmare, but maybe his just hasn't been well maintained. He just got it and for all I know the plugs could be the originals and the air filter could be completely clogged with dirt. 

But thanks for confirming slowest car on Earth status guys, it really took me by surprise. I didn't think it'd be THAT slow. :laugh: Guess I have to drive a manual.

Btw are the GC 2.5RS's fun? Coupes are way too much money but sedans can be found for cheap.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

wheeltowheel said:


> I can confirm, my 4EAT Forester is easily the slowest vehicle I've ever driven. But it makes up for that in reliability, cheapness, and general snow hoonage.


Yup. The only thing we had to do to the car outside of regular maintenance in 125k miles was rear wheel bearings. I still regret getting rid of it.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Quick dirty pic.

Next week is finish painting the grill and install a GroupN transmission mount.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

Heffernan, that Outback is looking good.

Makes me miss my 07 =(


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Harpoon said:


> I can't imagine towing a thing with that car. Going up steep hills full throttle literally nets zero acceleration in his. With dirt bikes added to the equation it'd be a nightmare, but maybe his just hasn't been well maintained. He just got it and for all I know the plugs could be the originals and the air filter could be completely clogged with dirt.
> 
> But thanks for confirming slowest car on Earth status guys, it really took me by surprise. I didn't think it'd be THAT slow. :laugh: Guess I have to drive a manual.
> 
> Btw are the GC 2.5RS's fun? Coupes are way too much money but sedans can be found for cheap.


Sounds like a problem. Ours developed a similar lack of power but it was accompanied by a whistle under acceleration... the engine revs increased but the car hardly moved forward. It turned out to be a broken baffle inside the rear muffler. I swapped it out (easy, save for a couple of rusty bolts) in an hour or so and it was like a new car again. 

As for 2.5RS's - yes, they are a lot of fun. Its a great chassis that makes you feel like a bit of a hero, especially in bad weather. That said, they're not all that fast (hence all the WRX swaps) and they can be fragile - rust (especially at this age) is an issue, as well as chattery clutches and head gasket issues. Also, don't expect luxury. It's a plastic-fantastic interior that's all function and little form. Read up and research before you just buy any old one you see on CL. :beer:


And here's our 06 Forester (options include glass, wheels and A/C) in a bit of the fluffy white stuff. This car is just awesome in the snow, I love it. 


06 Forester by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

sportwgn said:


> Heffernan, that Outback is looking good.
> 
> Makes me miss my 07 =(


Thanks. One day I'll get a decent photo of her posted.

Not really sure what my plans are next. I keep toying with the idea of a getting a Jeep but the idea of commuting and gas usually makes me shelve that idea for a later time.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

*some photos of the recent snow.*


















can't wait to get beefy rubber and wheel spacers.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Heffernan said:


> Thanks. One day I'll get a decent photo of her posted.
> 
> Not really sure what my plans are next. I keep toying with the idea of a getting a Jeep but the idea of commuting and gas usually makes me shelve that idea for a later time.


What are your plans? I see that offroad suspension is for sale and you are slamming that bish. What's happenong with that?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> What are your plans? I see that offroad suspension is for sale and you are slamming that bish. What's happenong with that?


Nah, I bitched out. I'm keeping the lift and everything for now. I'm currently researching if 235/60/17 ATs would fit without too much modding. I talked to Paul @ Primitive Racing about his PRSS kit. I'll probably end up ordering that in order to get that size tire to fit. I also have a GroupN tranny mount and AVO steering rack bushings I need to install. 

Other then that, I keep dreaming about a EE20 w/ 6spd swap.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

I just picked up my first Subaru a few weeks ago. '02 Forester L 5spd. One owner 153k miles. The interior is super clean. It needs a little maintenance, but I love it. I plan on a small lift and some BFG all terrains.

<a href="http://s242.photobucket.com/user/DannyFletcher/media/Forester.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/ff264/DannyFletcher/Forester.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Forester.jpg"/></a>

Sorry for the instgram photo. That is all I have at the moment.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Eewwww....Acadia Green Forester L. Yuck.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

patrikman said:


> Eewwww....Acadia Green Forester L. Yuck.


It is actually Savannah Green.:thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Motorjunkie said:


> It is actually Savannah Green.:thumbup:


Gotcha, didn't think it was around back then. :thumbup:


----------



## Petey G (Jan 3, 2014)

My rust wagon.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Picking up a '16 2.5i Outback for the wife to use as a DD and double as our family hauler, but I hear the Bridgestone Dueler stockers are pretty horrible on/off-road.

Any recommendations on good on/off-road tires? I realize sacrifices are made when all-seasons are at play, but let's say you needed one set of tires that would be 80% on on-road and 20% mild off-road?

For the sake of possibly buying strictly winter wheels/tires next year, we can assume these new on/off-road tires would be for ~>50 degree weather.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

I really liked the Yokohama Geolandars that I use to have on my Outback. I ran them from 4 years, year around, and never has an issue in any weather. I'd buy them again if I didn't end up lowering the car last year.


----------

